# Where do I find the ECM serial number on my 2014 diesel?



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm assuming the ECM is the thing on the front end of the battery but I'm not sure which number is the Serial number.

Edit: After googling all of the numbers I'm pretty safe to assume that it's the glow plug controller not the ECM, and now im clueless as to where the ECM even is.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

The ECM is located beside the battery has the orange wrapped wires running into it. Not sure where the serial is located on it.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> The ECM is located beside the battery has the orange wrapped wires running into it. Not sure where the serial is located on it.


Hey there *[email protected]. Any Black Friday Sales this year>*


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## theTYTAN (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you Greg and Ezap! You guys are heroes. You've been a massive help.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

sailurman said:


> Hey there *[email protected]. Any Black Friday Sales this year>*


Sorry for the delay! There will be sales this year for our Cruzes:
$5 off oil change kits and service kits. 
10% off timing belt kits. Plus save $50 when you buy the discounted timing kit with the tool kit. 
$20 off the coolant heater hose kit. 
40% off IDParts branded brake pads (currently active)
15% off Extoil oil extractors. 

The sales will be made active on Black Friday and go through the weekend.


----------

